# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Нужен совет

## Magnum

Посоветуйте плиз программу для стаскивания сайта на комп и просмотра в оффлайне, чтобы не читать сидя в инете

----------


## Neuro

> Посоветуйте плиз программу для стаскивания сайта на комп и просмотра в оффлайне, чтобы не читать сидя в инете


Да полно таких. Я например пользуюсь только Teleport'ом. Если надо могу на мыло кидануть.

----------


## vinnit

а гугл юзать не пробовали?

----------


## tihOnOff

> Да полно таких. Я например пользуюсь только Teleport'ом. Если надо могу на мыло кидануть.


+1)) я тож за Teleport, 
хотя и теперь не нужно как бы ето мне, но в свое время надобности тож юзал, и оч понравилась, честно больше подобных прог не знаю... кажется и не зачем!!!

----------


## Cygnus

> а гугл юзать не пробовали?


+ тыща :)))

----------


## inox

Привет. Я знаю как тебе помочь, просто возьми Web Page Archiver

----------

